# Artweaver-Tipps und Tricks



## fergie100 (8. Juli 2007)

Hallöchen, ich hab die Boardsuche benutz und hoffe ich habe nicht übersehen >.<

Ich habe seit kurzem Artweaver 0.4,
damit komme ich sehr gut zurecht,
da ich aber totale Anfängerin bin und gerne mehr lernen 
würde, möchte ich wissen, ob ihr Tipps, Tricks und Kniffe
habt die ihr gerne weitergeben möchtet.

Leider is das Programm noch sehr unbekannt -.-

mfg fergie100


----------

